# Easy Way To Stop Smoking



## Silver (1/8/14)

Get yourself *good* vaping gear

Get a *wide variety of juices *to discover what you like

Join the *ECIGSSA Forum* and interact with other vapers

Attend *Vape Meets*, sign up for the *taste box* and make a few new friends

And voila, a few months will pass and you won't believe how easy it was!

Has worked for me and so many others. I am confident it can work for you.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/8/14)

Silver said:


> Get yourself *good* vaping gear
> 
> Get a *wide variety of juices *to discover what you like
> 
> ...


 
Can I steal this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Can I steal this


 
Provided you pay me royalties...
Its taken me 9 months to write that Stroods 

Only kidding - go ahead...
The word needs to be spread far and wide

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bonez007 (1/8/14)

Silver said:


> Get yourself *good* vaping gear
> 
> Get a *wide variety of juices *to discover what you like
> 
> ...



Over the years i have tried toquite smoking, only to go back smoking heavier than ever. I pretty much gave up on giving up, until a few weeks ago when i bought my first ecig. Right now, as my sig says, im vaping exclusively for two weeks. The ecig initially cut my cravings to the minimum, but i would smoke a couple regular cigs a day. After the cardiac scare two weeks ago i got off the cigs completely. I have only had one craving since, which i kicked out by chain vaping a few minutes on my protank mini 3.

Even though its only a short while vaping, i already find that my sense of taste has improved, i wake up fresher in the mornings, and my room doesnt stink of cigs anymore. My mom is super proud of me.  

Oh did i mention that im saving money too? Nah who am i kidding, i need all the mods man! I need a trophy cabinet full of vaping toys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Over the years i have tried toquite smoking, only to go back smoking heavier than ever. I pretty much gave up on giving up, until a few weeks ago when i bought my first ecig. Right now, as my sig says, im vaping exclusively for two weeks. The ecig initially cut my cravings to the minimum, but i would smoke a couple regular cigs a day. After the cardiac scare two weeks ago i got off the cigs completely. I have only had one craving since, which i kicked out by chain vaping a few minutes on my protank mini 3.
> 
> Even though its only a short while vaping, i already find that my sense of taste has improved, i wake up fresher in the mornings, and my room doesnt stink of cigs anymore. My mom is super proud of me.
> 
> Oh did i mention that im saving money too? Nah who am i kidding, i need all the mods man! I need a trophy cabinet full of vaping toys!


 
Great stuff @Bonez007 ! You are doing well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/8/14)

Silver said:


> Get yourself *good* vaping gear
> 
> Get a *wide variety of juices *to discover what you like
> 
> ...


 

Soooo true!!! And brilliant !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (1/8/14)

Nice write up Silver, I'm with you 100%!

I also tried quitting a couple of times with no luck, the longest I managed was 3 months with reading the Allan Carr book and smoking myself in a stupor while reading it, but i was an absolute monster for those 3 months, picking a fight over everything just to have the excuse to smoke again, the breaking point was at a salsa class with my ex-husband where he was dancing too long (according to my stinkie starved brain) with a long legged beauty and i walked out the class straight to my car and grabbed one of his stinkies and lit it, 3 months in its chops.

Before that I tried the nicotine spray and smoked beadies, kidding myself that they weren't stinkies - they're just stinkies in a different form, that lasted for about a month and didn't even finish those sprays, chucked them in the bin...

After a load of failed attempts then the excuses came in for why i couldn't quit again, even as far as what am i supposed to do with my beloved zippo that I spoilt myself with hahaha

Along came the ecig, while at Banned the one evening a friend of mine walked in with one, after chatting a bit she let me try it, i was awe struck and asked her for the number of the lady she got it from. Enter Cape Vape into my life and at first i was very happy and was loving vaping, still had an odd stinkie here and there, but didn't beat myself up over it cause i went from 2 packets a day to a quarter to half a pack a day. Then my first tank snapped and every replacement one after leaked and spluttered to the point of me chucking the device in the drawer and saying it's time to upgrade to the twisp. Most well known and (according to me at that point) highest quality device on the market. So I ordered my twisp online and did some further investigating regarding ecigs, enter Ecigssa and i find that my high end device i just bought was not so high end after all. But being a part of the Ecigssa SA community have been an absolute blessing in my life, from tastebox to evod pif kit to opening the gate to my first MVP and now to my Reo. 

I am happy to say that I am over 4 months stinkie free and I am loving every second of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

Allow me to expand slightly on my original post

*I think each element in that list is very important.*

- *Good gear* because you need to get a good vape, otherwise it won't work. Some will need more power than others.

- Finding *juices* you love is the key. If you don't really like the taste of what you are vaping, the vaping device will probably end up in the drawer. Sample as wide as you can. There are many juices available to suit most people's taste.

- The *ECIGSSA forum* in my view is an extremely important part of it. It keeps you interested. You don't need to be on it 24/7 like some, but even a few times a week. Post your progress, discover new gear. Discuss health issues. The encouragement and support will keep you going and make the journey that much more enjoyable. I could never have gotten to where I got without this forum. 

- *Vape meets.* This extends the virtual experience of the forum to the physical. Meeting the faces behind the forum members is quite remarkable. Nothing beats showing someone your gear or helping someone to build a coil in real life. It adds an extra "real" dimension to the forum. Some folk are a bit anxious about meeting strangers, but don't worry, we are all a family with the same bond - we all want to continue not smoking and be healthier. I have made several fantastic new friends through the Vape Meets. We keep each other going and egg each other along.

These elements, when combined - make a powerful combination.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Nice write up Silver, I'm with you 100%!
> 
> I also tried quitting a couple of times with no luck, the longest I managed was 3 months with reading the Allan Carr book and smoking myself in a stupor while reading it, but i was an absolute monster for those 3 months, picking a fight over everything just to have the excuse to smoke again, the breaking point was at a salsa class with my ex-husband where he was dancing too long (according to my stinkie starved brain) with a long legged beauty and i walked out the class straight to my car and grabbed one of his stinkies and lit it, 3 months in its chops.
> 
> ...


 
@Metal Liz - your story is amazing

The part I notice is the big struggle you had to quit stinkies with the usual ways. That seems to be common.
I never tried quitting stinkies before I discovered vaping. But I knew I had to and I was dreading it and fearing that I wouldn't be able to do it.

That enormous weight on the shoulders of many smokers that know they should stop - is really horrible. 

You didn't mention all the juices you tried. I know you tried many to discover what you liked. 

Glad you are enjoying your journey!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (1/8/14)

Silver said:


> @Metal Liz - your story is amazing
> 
> The part I notice is the big struggle you had to quit stinkies with the usual ways. That seems to be common.
> I never tried quitting stinkies before I discovered vaping. But I knew I had to and I was dreading it and fearing that I wouldn't be able to do it.
> ...


 
Thanks Silver, yeah i have tried a lot of juices and am still very much on the flavour journey, it's going to be long one and there's plenty time to get to the ADV, at the moment i'm just loving testing out as much as i can and enjoying the ride

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/14)

I'm thankful for a few reasons...
Thanks to Twisp for starting me on the journey!
Thanks to @vaalboy for pointing me to www.ecigissa.co.za
Thanks to Vape King for having a web site that was easy to use and worked perfectly
Thanks to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff for building ecigssa!
Thanks to @Oupa for making Menthol Ice!
Thanks to @Andre and @Silver and all the others that embraced me the second I joined the forum and made me feel welcome and guided me so much when I started the journey!
Thanks to each and every member that has made this journey so memorable and enjoyable!

I will never smoke again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm thankful for a few reasons...
> Thanks to Twisp for starting me on the journey!
> Thanks to @vaalboy for pointing me to www.ecigissa.co.za
> Thanks to Vape King for having a web site that was easy to use and worked perfectly
> ...


 

@Rob Fisher - your journey is epic to watch! 

But those major elements are all there.
- You've tried a lot of gear and have good gear that works for you
- You've tried plenty of juices and like Menthol Ice and Tropical Ice. You have very specific taste
- You have taken part in the forum in a big way 
- And you have taken part in Vape Meets and met many vapers in person.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------

